# Help! Christiansen Co. Work bench



## RKrauss (Jan 24, 2012)

I found this Christiansen Co wood work bench a few weeks ago. I was curious as to how much it's value is? Whether its worth anything at all? I've seen on some sites it's worth up to a couple thousand dollars, but can't find much information on it. If any of you know some history about this or it's value I would appreciate your input.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Wish I could help you with the value. All I can say is that it sure is a neat bench.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Priceless........... if you start using it and give it a new life...........


----------



## laney86 (Nov 27, 2012)

*do you still have this bench?*

Are you interested in selling? I'm looking for one of these because Carl Christiansen (founder of the company) was my great great grandfather and I would like a piece of this family history in my home.


----------



## thomasloganinman (Jun 6, 2013)

*My own Christiansen co workbench*

I also have one of these....it was apparently put in a factory in Chicago (where the company painted them all Chicago monster green) and the original man who used it when it was made in the 1910's got it as a gift when he retired after 35 years at the factory....does anyone know how to refinish it to take the green paint off and restore it to it's original glory? it has a drawer on it unlike the one in this ad and it also has a shelf underneath

the photos of mine are on my account page


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

thomasloganinman said:


> I also have one of these....it was apparently put in a factory in Chicago (where the company painted them all Chicago monster green) and the original man who used it when it was made in the 1910's got it as a gift when he retired after 35 years at the factory....does anyone know how to refinish it to take the green paint off and restore it to it's original glory? it has a drawer on it unlike the one in this ad and it also has a shelf underneath


Nice to have a piece with a known and special history.

Removing the paint is likely a mix of paint striper and scraping. I would not try to sand off the paint. The heat of sanding gums up the abrasive.

If the paint was Milk Paint, you will need to scrape. I am not aware of any solvent for Milk Paint.

If the paint was other than Milk Paint, many products on the market which will soften the paint, but they all need the softened paint to be scraped off.

One example of a water based low odour product.
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2083445/34092/soy-gel-professional-paint-stripper-quart.aspx

I also use a product called Ready-Strip which I found at my local hardware store.

Both are brushed on thick and then left to work on the paint.

The Ready Strip is less expensive.

Good luck with the restoration. A lot of surface area to remove that awful paint.


----------



## prushapaint (Apr 29, 2015)

I have a Carl Christensen workbench That I will be offering for sale later this week. I am planning on leaving it as found, versus stripping or even cleaning off the built up greases . Do you feel that people prefer to keep them original ? Trying to determine value , as am using funds for medical costs. Any help? Mine has no green paint


----------



## Dovetails (Jun 8, 2014)

Prushapaint, my guess is that bench would bring around $200 on my local CL as it is in the picture.

This original thread is very old, the original poster will not be back.


----------



## Huskie184 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Prushapaint,

If you still have your Christiansen work bench, I am looking for one. I've seen a few at flea markets ranging from $275-$400 depending on condition. Do you have any pictures? How much are you asking for it? 

Thanks,

David


----------



## davetabysdad (May 31, 2017)

laney86 said:


> Are you interested in selling? I'm looking for one of these because Carl Christiansen (founder of the company) was my great great grandfather and I would like a piece of this family history in my home.


are you still intrested in a christiansen work bench if you are reply to [email protected] thank you


----------

